# linuxulator error networking



## sgf4 (Dec 8, 2022)

I was trying to use linuxulator but the network doesn't work, I got this errors in the dmesg

```
linux: jid 0 pid 68098 (grep): syscall splice not really implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68132 (grep): syscall splice not really implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68184 (grep): syscall splice not really implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68236 (grep): syscall splice not really implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68395 (kbd_mode): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68395 (kbd_mode): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68396 (loadkeys): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68396 (loadkeys): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68675 (grep): syscall splice not really implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68884 (kbd_mode): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 68884 (kbd_mode): linux_ioctl_fallback fd=5, cmd=0x4b33 ('K',51) is not implemented
linux: jid 0 pid 69638 (http): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69700 (http): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69755 (http): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69817 (ip): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69818 (ip): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69819 (ip): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
linux: jid 0 pid 69838 (http): unsupported socket(AF_NETLINK, 3, NETLINK_ROUTE)
```


----------

